# Dernier cri - le tendenze più stravaganti per il giorno più bello



## aristocat (14 Febbraio 2010)

*Dernier cri - le tendenze più stravaganti per il giorno più bello*

Date un'occhiata a questo link
http://www.donnamoderna.com/matrimo...-matrimoni-vietato-a-chi-si-sposa-174525.html
Quando si dice che il buongusto è concetto opinabile e personalissimo ...:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (14 Febbraio 2010)

Quella con le zizze di fuori per me e' il peggiomiiiii


----------



## aristocat (14 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quella con le zizze di fuori per me e' il peggiomiiiii


E' vero, anche secondo me 
certo però che anche le torte hanno un loro perchè :carneval:
la torta "militare" è notevole :mrgreen:


----------



## Magenta (14 Febbraio 2010)

Le ho guardate ora, io sinceramente non so qual'è il peggio.
Tette di fuori, giarrettiere a vista, la bara nera, la cinese vestita orrendamente di palloncini...
Senza parole. Orribili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Febbraio 2010)

Allargherei il discorso a quel che viene invece considerato normale e di buon gusto.
Perché si dà tanta importanza alla cerimonia di nozze a cui si dedica tanto impegno, anche economico, e minore all'impegno nel matrimonio?
Esiste un enorme numero di film americani che trattano l'organizzazione della cerimonia, proprio in un Paese in cui il divorzio è tanto semplice ...perché?


----------

